# Whirlpool duet dryer shuts off



## pdboilermaker (Nov 13, 2008)

For the past 2 days, I have had an issue with my Whirlpool Duet clothes dryer.  It is about 5 years old and electric.
The issue is this, it will run about 1/2 of the cycle then click and shut off.  It must then sit idle for about an hour before you can turn it on to complete the drying cycle.

OK guys, help


----------



## Corey (Nov 13, 2008)

Overheating due to lint ball plugging up the vent pipe?  First thing that comes to my mind...especially something to check if the dryer seems to take longer and longer to dry clothes.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 13, 2008)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> Overheating due to lint ball plugging up the vent pipe? First thing that comes to my mind...especially something to check if the dryer seems to take longer and longer to dry clothes.


My thought exactly. Also try to Google appliance repair. There are some great web sites and much helpful knowledge out there.
Ed


----------



## blujacket (Nov 13, 2008)

I would check the thermistor, part# 8577274, I sell a lot of them. Do you get an error code? Sounds more like a motor issue though. Tripping on overload.


----------



## pdboilermaker (Nov 13, 2008)

No error code


----------



## blujacket (Nov 13, 2008)

What is the model #?


----------



## pdboilermaker (Nov 13, 2008)

Whirlpool Duet Dryer GEW9250P (electric)


----------



## blujacket (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.servicematters.com/docs/wiring/Tech Sheet - 8558722.pdf


----------



## blujacket (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.servicematters.com/docs/wiring/wiring_main.htm


----------



## Redox (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried the Cool Line??  Whirlpool has the best factory support of any of the major manufacturers.  They generally don't tell you to call a dealer if it isn't something simple.  If you sound like you know what you are talking about and you've checked the basics like the vent, give them a call.       800-253-1301


----------



## jeff6443 (Jan 13, 2009)

I went on line  sameri applance repair when My Daugthers dry stopped . Step by step I tested everything out . Bad coils .fixed it . 2 yo whirlpool  parts under warrenty but the charge you to 
 come out and find out whats wrong . Nicejob LOWES .  34.00 in  parts to fix . They wanted 220.00 to come out . Trust me if I can do it anyboby can . OH sorry had my 3 yo granddaugther holding the flashlight . When I was finished she told her mom pop pop n I can fix anything . I replaced the thermo coupler on her gas home heater . They told her 3700.00 yours in shot   coupler was 9.00   lol INTERNET  lol


----------

